# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Viewing the Bucket from the water

## stbartslover

Jeanette, have a great time, sounds like you'll all be in excellent company!
While it's great to see those magnificent boats from the shore with friends, from experience (courtesy my good friend Dennis Carlton's generosity) "Bucket Vibe" is magnified many times by viewing those gorgeous racing yachts from the waterline.  
I'm told Caroline at Jicky Marine, Blue Escapes and others are organizing charters out to see the regatta at various times during the four days of races....not cheap, though.  If it's in anyone's budget, something I would highly recommend at least for one of the days.

Phil and Amy's/Troyer party @ Villa Kercliff


In the shade off our terrace as they sailed Flamands.


From the chartered Cat along the race course, so close we could hear orders between the crews as they passed.

Right at the finish.

----------


## cec1

Our outing, as I remember, Jeff, was the first participation in the Bucket by The Maltese Falcon . . . so beautiful to see and technology that was amazing to imagine  I wonder if it'll be there this year?

----------


## stbartslover

Dennis, if so, I'm certain someone like Rosemond or RickyG will post photos!

----------


## amyb

No Maltese Falcon this year. But many other  drop dead gorgeous boats are gathering in Gustavia every day.

----------


## KevinS

> Our outing, as I remember, Jeff, was the first participation in the Bucket by The Maltese Falcon . . . so beautiful to see and technology that was amazing to imagine I wonder if it'll be there this year?



Maltese Falcon appears to be moored in Athens.

Here's a list of bucket entries as of a week ago:

*LES GAZELLES DES MERS (8)*


*Yacht*
*Rig*
*Builder*
*Designer*

*Hetairos*
Ketch
Baltic
Dykstra NA

*Visione*
Sloop
Baltic
Reichel Pugh

*Saudade*
Sloop
Wally
Tripp

*Kamaxitha*
Ketch
*Royal Huisman*
Dykstra NA

*Inoui*
Sloop
*Vitters*
Briand

*Nilaya*
Sloop
Reichel Pugh
Baltic

*Rainbow*
Sloop
*Holland Jachtbouw*
Dykstra NA

*Cape Arrow*
Sloop
Souther Wind
Farr-Nauta









*LES ELEGANTES DES MERS (10)*


*Yacht*
*Rig*
*Builder*
*Designer*

*Ganesha*
Sloop
*Vitters*
Dubois

*Ohana*
Sloop
Fitzroy
Dubois

*Lady B*
Sloop
*Vitters*
Dubois

*Varsovie*
Sloop
Swan
Frers

*Unfurled*
Sloop
*Royal Huisman*
Frers

*Marie*
Ketch
*Vitters*
Hoek

*Hyperion*
Sloop
*Royal Huisman*
Frers

*Twizzle*
Ketch
*Royal Huisman*
Dubois

*Adele*
Ketch
*Vitters*
Hoek

*Adela*
Schooner
*Pendennis Rest.*
Dykstra NA











*LES MADEMOISELLES DES MERS (11)*


*Yacht*
*Rig*
*Builder*
*Designer*

*Pumula*
Sloop
*Royal Huisman*
Dykstra NA

*Sarafin*
Sloop
Oyster Marine
Dubois

*Moonbird*
Sloop
Fitzroy
Dubois

*Lush*
Sloop
Oyster Marine
Humphreys

*Axia*
Ketch
Palmer Johnson
S&S

*Whitehawk*
Ketch
Neilson
King

*Marama*
Ketch
N2A
Preslec

*Bequia*
Yawl
Brooklin BY
Stephens

*Genevieve*
Sloop
*Alloy*
Dubois

*Blue Too*
Ketch
*Alloy*
Holland

*Wavelength*
Sloop
*Pendennis*
Holland











*LES GRANDES DAMES DES MERS (9)*


*Yacht*
*Rig*
*Builder*
*Designer*

*State of Grace*
Sloop
*Perini Navi*
Holland

*Seahawk*
Ketch
*Perini Navi*
Holland

*Clan VIII*
Sloop
*Perini Navi*
Holland

*Meteor*
Schooner
*Royal Huisman*
Dykstra NA

*Parsifal III*
Ketch
*Perini Navi*
Holland

*Altair*
Sloop
Derecktor
S&S

*Zenji*
Ketch
*Perini Navi*
Holland

*Silencio*
Ketch
*Perini Navi*
*Perini* 

*Andromeda la Dea*
Ketch
*Perini Navi*
*Perini*

----------


## Earl

We rented a boat one year (Libby's Kercliff) and had a fabulous view of the racing...that was the year that they had the air show with WWII vintage aircraft...now that was cool!

----------

